# cork or foam rail bed?



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Got the table built,.... got the foam down (Lowe's foam is now green),... got the track laid out. Next up is to put the rail bed down. Been looking around and they offer foam (Hobbylinc) or cork. Any advantages to either? 

While I'm at it,...any good reading material on working with flex track?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I used cork for my bed. Easy to work with ... I like the split down the middle ... makes contouring to curves easy. Glue it down with dabs of hot glue ... near instant bond. Easy.

I highly recommend this prebend flex track method as posted by Choo Choo Greg ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a fantastic thread TJ... the 3-screw method. Have you (or do you know) how it would work with code 70 and 55? I would assume to either drive the screws into the wood a bit further or use smaller screws.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never actually done that myself, and I'm hoping that Greg will chime in here, but ...

I don't think it's so much the size of the screw, as it is the spacing and offset of the layout of the 3 screws themselves. I would think the method would work fine on 70.

If the threads of the screws themselves are too "rough" or non-cylindrical for smaller rail, then try slipping a small metal tube (straw, etc.) over the tube, so that you're bearing up against a smooth surface, rather than the treads. Or, easier still, use smooth-shank nails.

Greg ... any thoughts?

TJ


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Stopped over to see my new grand-daughter,.... who happens to be on the way to this little hobby shop (gosh darn,...golly gee,..an excuse to also stop by the hobby shop!) Picked up some cork and another couple of lengths of 83,... and the guy showed me how a neat trick to work with flex track, especially curves,...which I thought was way cool. Bought a shorty coal car out of his used case. I told him if I stop enough I just might empty out his "used" case. He dead pans me back and says,...."darn"..... He also gave me a quick lesson on how to lay cork.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Robes said:


> ... stop by the hobby shop ... and the guy showed me how a neat trick to work with flex track, especially curves,...which I thought was way cool.


Robes,

Neat trick? Well ... do tell! Do tell!!!

TJ


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry for being so late to reply. Up to All in assigators around here. Screwy weather,.... 85 one day, 55 the next. I hope to get down to my layout in the next day or two and try out what he told me. That will help me verbalize what he gave me.....


----------

